# abandoned and derelict



## bernardina (Oct 14, 2012)

Η κρυφή γοητεία των λέξεων...

*Abandoned*, επίθετο, από το ρήμα *abandon* που
όπως βλέπουμε κι εδώ σημαίνει: 
to give up
to leave behind or desert
to cast out
to relinquish a claim to property
forsake
Μ' άλλα λόγια _εγκαταλείπω, αφήνω έρμαιο, παραδίδω._
Από πού έρχεται όμως η λέξη; Είχε πάντα αυτή τη σημασία;
Χμμμ. Όχι ακριβώς.
Κάποτε σήμαινε ακριβώς το αντίθετο: (transitive, obsolete) To subdue; to take control of.[First attested from 1350 to 1470] αργότερα όμως απέκτησε την έννοια της αποποίησης του δικαιώματος πάνω σε κάτι, το να εγκαταλείπεις τη δικαιοδοσία σου. Γιατί; Να κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον: _Mettre sa forest à bandon_ was a feudal law phrase in the 13th cent. = mettre sa forêt à permission, i.e. to open it freely to any one for pasture or to cut wood in; hence the later sense of giving up one's rights for a time, letting go, leaving, abandoning.

Όπως φαίνεται δηλαδή κι εδώ, η λέξη προέρχεται από το γαλλικό _abandoner_, που με τη σειρά του προέρχεται από την επιρρηματική φράση _à bandon_. Και πάμε ακόμα πιο πίσω: from Late Latin bannum (“proclamation”), bannus, bandum, from Frankish *ban, from Proto-Germanic *bannanan (“to proclaim, command”) (compare English ban), from Proto-Indo-European *bʰeh₂-, *bʰa- (“to speak”).

Σας μπέρδεψα; 

Αν και abandoned, όμως, δεν είναι μόνο του. Έχει συντροφιά. Λόγου χάρη το...

*Derelict *
1640s, from L. derelictus "solitary, deserted," pp. of dereliquere "to abandon, forsake, desert," from de- "entirely" + relinquere "leave behind" (see relinquish). Originally especially of vessels abandoned at sea or stranded on shore. As a noun, from 1660s. μας λέει εδώ.

Με άλλα λόγια derelict είναι ο εγκαταλειμμένος, ο έρημος, αλλά και ο ερειπωμένος, ο ρημαγμένος...

Γιατί όλ' αυτά; Γιατί πίσω από την κρυφή γοητεία των λέξεων υπάρχει 

Η ζοφερή γοητεία των εικόνων...

Εικόνων σαν αυτές που βρίσκουμε, για παράδειγμα, εδώ ή εδώ.
Το αρχείο τους εξαιρετικά πλούσιο, πολλοί σύνδεσμοι παραπέμπουν κι αλλού, έτσι που μπροστά στα μάτια μας αρχίζει να απλώνεται ένας λαβύρινθος ερήμωσης και εγκατάλειψης με μια σκοτεινή σαγήνη.

Πριν σας αφήσω να περιδιαβείτε αυτά τα μέρη (που σας εγγυώμαι ότι πολλά θα σας αφήσουν άφωνους), μερικές -πολύ λίγες- πληροφορίες για το URBEX. To Urban Exploration, δηλαδή, τη φωτογραφική και -συχνά- ιστορική καταγραφή εγκαταλειμμένων οικοδομημάτων παντός τύπου. Το λήμμα της Βίκης είναι αρκετά κατατοπιστικό. (Υπάρχει επίσης και ντοκιμαντέρ για τους urban explorers). 

Και μια προσωπική μαρτυρία

Ίσως καταλάβατε ήδη ότι είναι ένα θέμα που με γοητεύει αφάνταστα. Πρόκειται για μια αγάπη πολύ παλιά, από τον καιρό της πρώτης εφηβείας, όταν με την καλοκαιρινή παρέα μου (τέσσερα-πέντε άτομα) αλωνίζαμε (λυμαινόμασταν θα ήταν πιο σωστό να πω) είτε ποδαράτα είτε καβάλα στα ποδήλατα μια τεράστια περιοχή, χονδρικά αυτή που απλώνεται ανάμεσα στην Κηφισιά και τον Μαραθώνα.
Τότε, σε μια χρονική περίοδο που το παλιό είχε πια χαθεί και το καινούργιο δεν είχε έρθει ακόμα, υπήρχαν αμέτρητες εγκαταλειμμένες επαύλεις, πολλές χτισμένες με τη χαρακτηριστική κόκκινη πέτρα της περιοχής. Σπίτια έρημα και σιωπηλά, κάποια με τις κουρτίνες και τα έπιπλά τους ακόμα, σκεπασμένα από τη σκόνη και τα ίχνη ζώων και πουλιών. Άλλα ήδη παραβιασμένα και συλημένα, ρυπαρά και μισοκατεστραμμένα. Κουρέλια, σκουπίδια, περιττώματα, σύριγγες, αποκαΐδια...
Κήποι πνιγμένοι στα πούσια και τ' αγριόχορτα.

Στην αρχή δεν διαφέραμε πολύ από τους υπόλοιπους βάνδαλους· ο κρότος που έκανε ένα γυάλινο αντικείμενο καθώς θρυμματιζόταν πάνω στο τσιμέντο, τα θρύψαλά του που σκόρπιζαν παντού... 
Με τον καιρό, καθώς τα καλοκαίρια κυλούσαν κι εμείς συνεχίζαμε τις εξερευνήσεις από εκεί που τις είχαμε αφήσει μερικούς μήνες πριν, αυτά τα σπίτια άρχισαν να παίρνουν την εκδίκησή τους. Αντί να τρυπώνουμε εμείς μέσα τους, εισχωρούσαν αυτά στο μυαλό μας, δίχως να το συνειδητοποιούμε το βοηθούσαν να πήξει, έκαναν το μάτι να βλέπει αλλιώς τις γραμμές, τους όγκους, τις διαστάσεις, τις υφές. Το παιχνίδι του παλιού με το καινούργιο, καταστροφή και δημιουργία: ένα πολύχρωμο γκράφιτι πάνω σε μια σαρακοφαγωμένη μπουαζερί από καρυδιά, ένα μικρό ποίημα απόγνωσης γραμμένο με κάρβουνο πάνω σ' έναν κάποτε λευκό τοίχο! Τρύπωναν ύπουλα αλλά καλοκάγαθα στην καρδιά μας, έτσι που από βάνδαλοι εισβολείς γίναμε με τον καιρό σκλάβοι αυτών των ξεπεσμένων καλλονών, αυτών των ξεχασμένων αρχόντων. Μάθαμε να αγαπάμε στοργικά και συμπονετικά ό,τι έχει αγγίξει ο χρόνος, θυμόμασταν μετανιωμένοι ό,τι είχαμε καταστρέψει, το νοσταλγούσαμε.
Συχνά παίρναμε μαζί μας μικροαντικείμενα, που έτσι κι αλλιώς ήταν καταδικασμένα...
Πολλά υπάρχουν ακόμα στον μικρό θησαυρό από λάφυρα μιας πιο ξέγνοιαστης ηλικίας. Ανάμεσά τους, μερικά πρίσματα από έναν κρυστάλλινο πολυέλαιο.
Αργότερα, πολύ αργότερα, μάθαμε ότι σ' εκείνο το σπίτι είχε ζήσει -και είχε πεθάνει- ένας σπουδαίος άνθρωπος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2012)

Ήταν αυτό το σπίτι ή πρόκειται για άλλη έπαυλη, άραγε; (Από εδώ)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 14, 2012)

Όχι, η έπαυλη που περιγράφω πρέπει να είναι αυτή που λέει εδώ: σελίδα 19 
Το 1934
απέκτησε θερινή κατοικία στην Εκάλη με δάνειο από την Εθνική Τράπεζα και μικρή συμβολή του γαμπρού του Β. Λοπρέστη.
Δυστυχώς μάλλον δεν υπάρχει φωτογραφία.
Είναι μια δίπατη μονοκατοικία από κοκκινωπή πέτρα μέσα σε έναν κήπο με πεύκα. Τώρα κλειστή, αλλά καλά συντηρημένη, με μπρούτζινη πλακέτα στην πύλη της εισόδου. Επί της οδού Πάρνηθος (στην προέκτασή της, εκεί όπου τέμνεται με τη Θησέως, γίνεται Πεντέλης, με στρογγυλά κηπάρια στις διασταυρώσεις).


----------



## Earion (Oct 15, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Σας μπέρδεψα;



Ναι.

Αλλά η γλυκύτητα των αναμνήσεών σου μας πέρασε σε άλλες σφαίρες :) και ξεχάσαμε την αρχή του προβληματισμού μας. Ήταν ωραίο σαν γλυκό του κουταλιού. Ή σαν υποβρύχιο σε παγωμένο ποτήρι από χοντρό γυαλί, πέντε το απόγευμα καλοκαιρινών διακοπών μετά την ποδηλατάδα. Σ' ευχαριστούμε. :)

Ας γυρίσουμε τώρα στα γλωσσικά.

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω είναι πώς κάτι που ξεκινά (βλ. εδώ) ως τελετουργικό «φθέγμα» (με όλες τις μαγικές συμπαραδηλώσεις μιας αρχαϊκής κοινωνίας), ως μια επίσημη δηλαδή διατύπωση απαγόρευσης,

The sense evolution in Germanic was from "speak" to "proclaim a threat" to (in Norse, German, etc.) "curse".

και άρα: ban = proclamation or edict of an overlord, edict of prohibition (c. 1300), to forbid,

και με κατοπινή ιστορία προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση … the Germanic root, borrowed in Latin and French, has been productive: cf. banish, bandit, contraband, etc. -- related: banned, banning,

πώς, λέω, γύρισε τούμπα, να σημαίνει εντελώς το αντίθετο, από το «θέτω κάποιον υπό απαγόρευση», δηλαδή «τον βάζω μέσα στο φράχτη, υπό περιορισμό», στο «αφήνω κάτι έρμαιο, αδέσποτο, ακηδεμόνευτο»;

Η έρευνα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει από τη γαλλική μεσαιωνική έκφραση *Mettre sa forest à bandon*. Τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό;

Στο παρακάτω βιβλίο

John Jameson. _Scottish Dictionary and Supplement_. 2nd ed. by John Johnstone. In Four Volumes. A-Kut, Τόμος 1, Εδιμβούργο, 1840, στη σελ. 3 διαβάζω και αντιγράφω τα εξής:

The phrase, as thus used, conveys the idea of great violence. Fr. _Mettre tout à l’ abandon_, to put everything in disorder, to leave all to be pillaged. Metter sa forest _en abandon_, to lay the forest open, to make it common to all men. Επιρρηματικά το _ abandon_ απαντάται στο _Roman de la Rose_ και σημαίνει at discretion. Its most common modern meaning is, at large, at random, at will.

Η συνέχεια έχει μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον:

Some suppose that this term is composed of these three French words, _à_, _ban_, and _don-ner_, ήτοι to give up to interdiction; that is, to expose any thing to the discretion of the public. Du Cange [ο γνωστός μας Δουκάγγιος, που έχει συντάξει και πολύτιμο λεξικό της μεσαιωνικής ελληνικής] derives it from _à_ and _bandon_, ήτοι res posita in bannum, vel in bandum missa, «πράγμα τεθέν υπό σημαίαν», όπου σημαία συμβολικά σημαίνει την εξουσία, i.e. [res] proscripta, δηλαδή πράγμα που αναγγέλλεται δημοσίως ότι πωλείται: _bandum_ being used in Barbarous Latin [εννοεί τη μεσαιωνική λατινική] for _bannum_. But Wachter’s conjecture [_Wachteri Glossarium germanicum_, που δεν το βρίσκω στα γκουγγλοβιβλία] is more probable than either. He derives French _abandoner_ from the Old Gothic word _band_, a standard. This term seems to have been used by the Langobardi [όχι μόνο· έχει περάσει και στη βυζαντινή διοίκηση ως στρατιωτικός όρος: βάνδον] … “Et huc etiam”, says Wachter, “referri potest dictione Gallica _s’ abandoner_, emancipare se aliqui: et quasi sub vexillum ejus se tradere, si componatur a _band_ et _donner_” [= Αυτό μπορεί στη γαλλική να παραπέμπει στο _s’ abandoner_, να απαλλοτριώνει κανείς τον εαυτό του, παραδιδόμενος σε άλλον: κατά κάποιον τρόπο να παραδίνει τον εαυτό του υπό το λάβαρο του άλλου, εφόσον η λέξη αποτελείται από το _band_ και το _donner_] … Hence the word has come to signify free will, that is, according to the original idea, the will or pleasure of that person under whose standard another enlisted himself. 

…

To ABANDON, _verb active_ 1. To bring under absolute dominion … Hence _abandonit_ is used as signifying. “brought into subjection to the will of another.” … French _Abandonner sa liberté, et se rendre serf_; gratificare libertatem suam alicujus potentiae [= δωρίζω την ελευθερία μου, υπάγοντάς την στην εξουσία κάποιου άλλου].
2. To let loose; to give permission to act at pleasure [υπομονή, πλησιάζουμε…], to give over, to leave at random [επιτέλους φτάσαμε στο ποθούμενο].

Επίσης 3. To destroy, to cut off και τα λοιπά, ως αποτέλεσμα της ασυδοσίας.

Ανακεφαλαιώνω: *Mettre κάτι à bandon* δεν σημαίνει «θέτω κάτι σε απαγόρευση» (ban), «αποκλείω», «απείργω», αλλά το θέτω «υπό τη σημαία (band, bandum) κάποιου», ήγουν στην απόλυτη εξουσία του, στην απόλυτη διάκρισή του. Ή, με περισσότερη πολυλογία, απαλλοτριώνω κάτι από τη δική μου εξουσία και συμβολικά το τοποθετώ υπό τη σημαία, ή τον κοντό της σημαίας (του λαβάρου), τη hasta, έτοιμο για να πουληθεί σε πλειστηριασμό, να φύγει από την κατοχή μου και να ακολουθήσει τη δική του τυχαία διαδρομή.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 15, 2012)

'Αφεριμ, Εαρίωνα.

Επειδή το 'χεις πιο πολύ από μένα σ' αυτά, θα σου ρίχνω πάσες να ζωγραφίζεις :laugh::laugh:

Κι εγώ σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άψογη συμβολή.


----------



## Earion (Oct 15, 2012)

Βρε Μπερναρντίνα, εκεί στα εγκαταλελειμμένα τοπία που τραβούσες φωτογραφίες μήπως είχε και εγκαταλελειμμένες βιβλιοθήκες; Θα μου άρεσε να έβαζες εδώ καμιά ωραία. Ξέρεις, με βιβλία σκονισμένα και τέτοια.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 15, 2012)

Δυστυχώς οι "φωτογραφίες" που έχω από εκείνα τα σπίτια βρίσκονται μόνο στη μνήμη μου (μας). Εμείς δεν είχαμε φωτογραφικές μηχανές, έχουν όμως αυτοί που αναφέρω στην αρχή και άλλοι με το δικό τους πάθος. Είναι πολλοί. :)
Βιβλιοθήκες θέλεις; Είσαι σίγουρος; Ορίστε, πάρε μερικές... Αν έχεις όρεξη για ψάξιμο θα βρεις κι άλλες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Αυτές οι βιβλιοθήκες είναι σαν το κεφάλι μου: όλο σκόρπια και σκονισμένα πράγματα. Ήρθε και η σημείωση για το _abandon_ και με αποξέκανε. Αλλά είμαι ακόμα υπό την επήρεια της τσαγκαροδευτέρας. Θα καλυτερέψω.


----------



## Earion (Oct 15, 2012)

Ε, αφού σας συγκίνησα, δέχομαι τις ευχαριστίες. Και λέω να αφιερώσω το σημείωμα σε όσους έτυχε στη ζωή τους να τεθούν σε αποκλεισμό (ban) και σε απάντηση σήκωσαν δικό τους νέο μπαϊράκι (band).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 15, 2012)

Όταν οργανωθείς, γράψε εδώ τις εντυπώσεις σου.  ;)
(παρεμπ, οι φωτογραφίες του τύπου είναι απίστευτες)

Εδιτ: προφανώς απαντώ σ' αυτό:



> Καλημέρα. Αυτές οι βιβλιοθήκες είναι σαν το κεφάλι μου: όλο σκόρπια και σκονισμένα πράγματα. Ήρθε και η σημείωση για το abandon και με αποξέκανε. Αλλά είμαι ακόμα υπό την επήρεια της τσαγκαροδευτέρας. Θα καλυτερέψω.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 15, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ε, αφού σας συγκίνησα, δέχομαι τις ευχαριστίες. Και λέω να αφιερώσω το σημείωμα σε όσους έτυχε στη ζωή τους να τεθούν σε αποκλεισμό (ban) και σε απάντηση σήκωσαν δικό τους νέο μπαϊράκι (band).




Μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 16, 2012)

Τα όμορφα κτήρια όμορφα καταρρέουν...

Ίσως το βίντεο θα ήταν κατάλληλο να μπει κάπου αλλού (ίσως υπάρχει ήδη), έχει όμως ενδιαφέρον ο τρόπος που αυτά τα κτήρια φτιάχτηκαν για να μην χρησιμοποιηθούν ποτέ. Στο όνομα της ασταμάτητης ανάπτυξης, η Κίνα χτίζει ουρανοξύστες και εμπορικά κέντρα σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο.







Ενώ και τα ολυμπιακά έργα δεν πάνε πίσω.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 10, 2012)

Από το μπλογκ Athensville. Λυσσιατρείο.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 11, 2012)

Μπορεί να σ΄ενδιαφέρει και αυτό. Όσο προλαβαίνεις, γιατί πάει για κατεδάφιση.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 11, 2012)

Αυτό δεν το προλαβαίνεις, γκρεμίστηκε ήδη.
Αυτό πάλι, δεν ξέρω, έχω καιρό να ανέβω στην Πάρνηθα, ίσως υπάρχει ακόμα.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 11, 2012)

Προ καιρού είχε κυκλοφορήσει ένα ηλεμήνυμα με εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες από μερικά -μεγαλειώδη, πράγματι- ερείπια στο Ντιτρόιτ. Ίσως το έχουμε αναφέρει ξανά στο φόρουμ. Αν δεν τις είχατε δει, βρίσκονται εδώ.

Από το κείμενο που συνοδεύει τις φωτογραφίες: _"Detroit presents all archetypal buildings of an American city in a state of mummification. Its splendid decaying monuments are, no less than the Pyramids of Egypt, the Coliseum of Rome, or the Acropolis in Athens, remnants of the passing of a great Empire."_


----------



## Irini (Dec 11, 2012)

Ότι είναι μεγαλειώδη είναι. Αλλά σε πιάνει η ψυχή σου να τα βλέπεις έτσι ερειπωμένα (μένω κοντά στο Ντιτρόιτ κι έτσι με φέρνει ο δρόμος από 'κει κάποιες φορές) Από την άλλη από παιδί με έπιανε η ψυχή μου με απομεινάρια κτιρίων. Πήγαινα σχολείο και πέρναγα από έναν δρόμο που είχαν γκρεμίσει το κτίριο αλλά δεν είχαν χτίσει την πολυκατοικία που θα έπαιρνε την θέση του σε μερικά χρόνια. Οι τοίχοι χρωματιστοί, έτσι, για να σου δίνουν περισσότερο την αίσθηση σπιτιού κι όχι απλά κτιρίου. Και θυμάμαι το εντοιχισμένο ντουλαπάκι στη μέση του τοίχου. Ξύλινο, δύο ράφια. Χωρίς πόρτα φυσικά. Και δεν μπορείς παρά να σκεφτείς, τι κρατούσαν εκεί μέσα. Τι δωμάτιο ήταν αυτό; Μήπως ήταν κλειδωμένο το ντουλαπάκι; Μήπως για να δεις τι κρύβει έπρεπε να είσαι η μάνα ή ο πατέρας της οικογένειας; Ή είχε την ζάχαρη, τον καφέ και κάνα κουλουράκι; Και τώρα χάσκει μπροστά στα μάτια κάθε περαστικού;
Τέλος πάντων, πολύ μελό γίνομαι αλλά να, η ερείπωση πάντα μου φέρνει ένα σφίξιμο στην καρδιά.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 11, 2012)

Ειρήνη, σ' αυτό το νήμα μπορείς να είσαι όσο μελό θέλεις. ;) I can't _begin _to describe my feelings. Θα ήθελα να υπήρχε ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν όπου θα ζούσε για πάντα ό,τι έχει χτίσει ο άνθρωπος από καταβολής κόσμου. (Καλά, όχι τα πάντα -υπάρχουν και πολλά που θα χαρώ όταν τα φάει η μαρμάγκα. )
Πριν από καιρό έβλεπα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ όπου έμπαινε ο προβληματισμός για το τι θα γίνει όταν τα σύγχρονα κτήρια των μεγαλουπόλεών μας αρχίσουν να γερνούν: μπετόν, χάλυβας, ουρανοξύστες, γέφυρες... Τα μοντέρνα υλικά που ακόμα δεν έχουμε δει να φθείρονται ανεπανόρθωτα σε μαζικές διαστάσεις, με λίγα λόγια. Και πώς κατεδαφίζεις ένα μεγαθήριο όταν γύρω του υπάρχει μόνο ασφυκτικά δομημένος χώρος. 

Έλσα, το λινκ για το Ντιτρόιτ που δίνεις είναι πραγματικά συγκλονιστικό. Κάδμιε, μπήκα στο δικό σου και είναι απλώς φίσκα στα ερωτηματικά. Τι δεν κάνω σωστά; 

Χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι μόνη.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2012)

Ίσως επειδή μένω σε πόλη που σπάνια κατεδαφίζεται οτιδήποτε, κακώς, κατά τη γνώμη μου, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία, έχω μάθει να εκτιμώ την ξαναχρησιμοποίηση κάθε δομικού υλικού. Με αποτέλεσμα βεβαίως να φρίξουν ουκ ολίγοι μαστόροι εν Ελλάδι (η χώρα που όλα τα πετάμε). 
Ο Ιππόδρομος, ΟΚ, γκρεμίστηκε για να φτιαχτεί κάτι καλύτερο. Το Λυσσιατρείο όμως, γιατί δεν μπορούσε την επόμενη της μεταφοράς των υπηρεσιών να ανακαινιστεί και να γίνει κάτι άλλο;


Αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκομαι σε ένα σπίτι του 1910 με βιτρώ σε όλα τα παράθυρα (που τα έκαναν διπλά και μονωτικά με ξαναχρησιμοποίηση του βιτρώ του 1910), με ξύλινα διακοσμητικά στα μπαλκόνια κλπ. Και βλέπω δυο δρόμους πιο κάτω που δεν είναι διατηρητέα ότι είναι τα ίδια ακριβώς σπίτια με παρεμβάσεις να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου. Π.χ. σε κάποιο θα πρέπει κάποια εποχή να αποφάσισαν να βάλουν νέα πόρτα και έβγαλαν την παλιά δίφυλλη και έχτισαν τη μισή με πρόχειρο τούβλο και έβαλαν μονή πόρτα. Και μετά την έκλεισαν γύρω γύρω με φτηνοτζαμαρία συρόμενη αλουμινίου. Και ξήλωσαν τις διακοσμήσεις (μάλλον τις πούλησαν).


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2012)

bernardina said:


> [...]
> Κάδμιε, μπήκα στο δικό σου και είναι απλώς φίσκα στα ερωτηματικά. Τι δεν κάνω σωστά;


Μπορείς ν' αλλάξεις την κωδικοποίηση σε _Ελληνική, ISO ή Windows_, από το μενού _Προβολή_ (στα περισσότερα ιστοπλοϊκά).
Καλημέρα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 11, 2012)

Καλημέρα, και καλώς κόπιασες από τα ερειπωμένα μέρη μας, ω, Δαεμάνε! Κάτσε να σε κεράσουμε μια ρατσή, μαθές.
Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή, τρέχω να την εφαρμόσω.


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Καλημέρα, και καλώς κόπιασες από τα ερειπωμένα μέρη μας, ω, Δαεμάνε! Κάτσε να σε κεράσουμε μια ρατσή, μαθές.



E, αφού απόπια τη ρακή, γιάε και το πεσκέσι, από κει: 






Καστρί Πρεβέζης, Ιερέας στην κατεστραμμένη από τον πόλεμο εκκλησιά, 1913


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

Όι, μάνα μου... :s


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2013)

Στην τελευταία ταινία του Τζέιμς Μποντ υπάρχει γύρισμα σε ένα εγκαταλελειμμένο νησί, το «νησί-θωρηκτό» (Hashima Island). Είναι μια πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή εικόνα εγκατάλειψης. Περιγραφή στη σελίδα της Wikipedia, μαζί με πολλές παραπομπές σε άλλους ιστότοπους.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashima_Island

Π.χ. φωτογραφίες σ' αυτή τη σελίδα:
http://home.f01.itscom.net/spiral/hashima/hashima001.html
(Το κουμπάκι στο κάτω μέρος δεξιά οδηγεί στην επόμενη σελίδα. 6 σελίδες συνολικά.)

Βέβαια, σύμφωνα με τη W:
In the 2012 James Bond film _Skyfall_, the island served as an inspiration for the lair of villain Raoul Silva but filming did not take place on the island itself. One section was recreated at Pinewood Studios in Great Britain and the rest via CGI.

Πάλι ερζάτς πράγμα μάς σέρβιραν!


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2013)

http://www.frankrelle.com/#s=18&mi=1&pt=0&pi=10&p=-1&a=0&at=0


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2013)

...
*Η θλιβερή ιστορία του πύργου του Δροσίνη*
Στις Γούβες Ευβοίας, το σπίτι του παππού του ποιητή είχε γίνει προ ετών ένα μικρό μουσείο που τώρα το πνίγει η εγκατάλειψη.






Περισσότερα εκεί: Καθημερινή, 18-9-13


----------



## bernardina (Sep 21, 2013)

Λοιπόν, προβληματίστηκα ως προς το πού να βάλω την αποκάτω φωτογραφία. Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα να τη βάλω μαζί με τις άλλες για γέλια και για κλάματα. Μετά σκέφτηκα να της φτιάξω δικό της νήμα με τίτλο Να ποια είναι τα κακά της μοίρας μας. Βλέποντας όμως τη φωτογραφία που έβαλε ο Δαεμάνος, κατάλαβα ότι είναι το τέλειο ντεκόρ της.
(Εκτός αν το θέμα αρχίσει να αυτονομείται, που δεν το βλέπω καθόλου δύσκολο).

Ορίστε, λοιπόν. Έτσι αντιλαμβανόμαστε την έννοια της συνέχειας σ' αυτό τον τόπο: Ένα πυροτέχνημα στην αρχή, μια πρώτη καλή ιδέα, μια πρώτη σωστή προσπάθεια. Και μετά τίποτα. Το χάος και ο θάνατος (ναι, χωρίς εισαγωγικά).

ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΒΓΑΛΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΜΠΕΛΑ, ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΙ!


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2014)

...
abandoned, derelict and still; still and all, populated still:













http://exhibition-ism.com/post/75601747037


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2014)

Σπαρακτικό...


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2014)

...
Από τα πιο σπαρακτικά που έχω δει ήταν σ' ένα οικόπεδο στο στενάκι πίσω απ' τον Κάβουρα στη Θεμιστοκλέους, τέλη δεκαετίας του '80, που είχανε μόλις γκρεμίσει ένα παλιό, ίσως κι αιωνόβιο, εγκαταλειμμένο κι ετοιμόρροπο διόροφο και είχε μείνει μόνο το κουφάρι μιας εντοιχισμένης ντουλάπας ψηλά στο δεύτερο πάτωμα, γαντζωμένο στη μεσοτοιχία με το διπλανό που έστεκε ακόμα, με ένα και μοναδικό ρούχο κρεμασμένο από μια παλιά ξύλινη κρεμάστρα: ένα παλτό τριμμένο, σκοροφαγωμένο, αδειανό. 
Ακόμα με στοιχειώνει εκείνη η εικόνα. Άτιμε Μαγκρίτ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2014)

Αντίστοιχα εγώ θυμάμαι σ'ένα παλιό σπίτι που το γκρέμισαν στην Πάτρα, παλιά, και έμεινε το εντοιχισμένο ντουλάπι της κουζίνας κι ο νεροχύτης με το κουρτινάκι από κάτω.


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2014)

...
Valse Triste (_Allegro Non Troppo_) - Sibelius






Το 'χω ξαναβάλει, αλλά εκείνο γκρεμίστηκε.




bernardina said:


> Σπαρακτικό...


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Από τα πιο σπαρακτικά που έχω δει ήταν σ' ένα οικόπεδο στο στενάκι πίσω απ' τον Κάβουρα στη Θεμιστοκλέους, τέλη δεκαετίας του '80, που είχανε μόλις γκρεμίσει ένα παλιό, ίσως κι αιωνόβιο, εγκαταλειμμένο κι ετοιμόρροπο διόροφο και είχε μείνει μόνο το κουφάρι μιας εντοιχισμένης ντουλάπας ψηλά στο δεύτερο πάτωμα, γαντζωμένο στη μεσοτοιχία με το διπλανό που έστεκε ακόμα, με ένα και μοναδικό ρούχο κρεμασμένο από μια παλιά ξύλινη κρεμάστρα: ένα παλτό τριμμένο, σκοροφαγωμένο, αδειανό.


Υπάρχει, δεν υπάρχει ακόμα αυτό; Μαζί σου δεν το είχα δει πρόσφατα;


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2014)

...
Μπα, αυτή η εικόνα έχει στάμπα χρονολογική στο νου μου, όπως οι φωτογραφίες. 
Ίσως να το συζητήσαμε πρόσφατα που περάσαμε από κει και να ήταν παραστατική η περιγραφή μου, από κάποια ρακή και μετά. ​


----------



## Earion (Feb 15, 2014)

Οδός Τζαβέλα 20, Εξάρχεια, Αθήνα


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2014)

Earion said:


> ...
> Οδός Τζαβέλα 20, Εξάρχεια, Αθήνα



Εαρίωνα, αυτό που λέω πιο πάνω ήταν λίγο παρακάτω στην Τζαβέλα (όχι στο 20), μόλις πριν το τέρμα της, τη συμβολή με τη Θεμιστοκλέους. Αλάνα το θυμάμαι για καιρό μετά (τότε πάρκαρα συχνά εκεί) και τώρα που το κοιτάζω στο Google Earth, πρέπει να είναι ακόμα, ακριβώς πίσω απ' τον Κάβουρα. Εκτός αν πρόκειται για το οικόπεδο στο οποίο χτίστηκε η διπλανή πολυκατοικία. Πάντως η φωτογραφία που πόσταρες δίνει μια αίσθηση, τέτοιο χάλασμα ήταν.


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2014)

Αυτό που σου έδειξα είναι Τζαβέλλα και Θεμιστοκλέους. Μήπως εννοείς Τζαβέλλα και Ζωοδόχου Πηγής;


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2014)

Earion said:


> Αυτό που σου έδειξα είναι Τζαβέλλα και Θεμιστοκλέους. Μήπως εννοείς Τζαβέλλα και Ζωοδόχου Πηγής;
> ...


Ε τότε, το βρήκες πριν, εκείνο ήταν, το πρώτο που πόσταρες στο #35. Με μπέρδεψε το Google Earth που έχει τον αριθμό 24 πιο πριν στο ίδιο τετράγωνο, οπότε συμπέρανα ότι αυτό που θυμόμουν θα είχε μεγαλύτερο αριθμό αφού ήταν παρακάτω, πάλι στη δεξιά πλευρά του δρόμου κατεβαίνοντας την Τζαβέλα. Ευχαριστώ, Εαρίωνα. :)

Ωστόσο, τι σημασία έχει πια; Εκείνη η εικόνα παραμένει ανεξίτηλη στο νου μου, εκείνο παραμένει χάλασμα κι εγώ φευγάτος από κει πάνω από είκοσι χρόνια τώρα, πριν με χαλάσει πολύ η νύχτα και τα καμώματά της.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 25, 2014)

Photos Of The Abandoned Venues From The 2004 Athens Olympics


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2014)

...
*End of the World Cinema: An Abandoned Outdoor Movie Theater in the Desert of Sinai*










Somewhere on the southern tip of the Sinai Peninsula in Egypt, nestled at the foot of a desert mountain range, sits a peculiar sight that is almost completely out of place: hundreds of seats for an outdoor movie theater. Estonian photographer Kaupo Kikkas recently visited the desolate location and brought back these amazing shots of a decaying dream. He shares via his blog that the theater was built not too long ago by a man from France with considerable means. Tons of old seats and a generator were hauled in from Cairo, not to mention a giant screen that looked like the sail of a ship.
Everything was set for opening night, with one small problem. Kikkas says the locals weren’t particularly keen on the whole idea and decided to discreetly sabotage the generator. A single movie was never screened. So now it sits in the middle of a desert, a random movie theater that was never used. You can still see it on Google Maps. 
(via Lustik, Abandoned Geography)


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2014)

...
*25 abandoned Soviet Yugoslavia monuments that look like they are from the future

*
Edit: Διορθώθηκε κι εδώ. Ευχαριστώ, Μαρίνο.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 20, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> [h=1]25 abandoned Soviet monuments that look like they are from the future[/h]



Διορθώθηκε το Soviet σε Yugoslavian, μετά από σχετικό κράξιμο στα σχόλια, βλέπω.


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2014)

...
10 abandoned places






Hashima Island, Japan / Centralia, USA / Beelitz-Heilstätten, Germany (photos) / Oradur-sur-Glane, France
Maunsell Sea Forts, UK / Bodie, California, USA / Humberstone, Chile / Kolmanskop, Namibia / Craco, Italy
Pripyat, Chernobyl, Ukraine


10 abandoned places, batch 2






Belchite, Spain / Wittenoom, Australia / Tomioka, Japan / Pyramiden, Norway / Varosha, Cyprus (Βαρώσια)
Agdam, Azerbaijan / Picher, Oklahoma, USA / Spinalonga, Greece / Butugichag, Russia / Balaklava Submarine Base, Ukraine


----------



## Marinos (Mar 20, 2014)

Λοιπόν, τώρα είδα αυτό το νήμα απ' την αρχή. Από τα λυκειακά μου χρόνια, στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του '80, έχω δύο ερείπια ή μισοερείπια να προσφέρω, και τα δύο τώρα αποκαταστημένα πλήρως (δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα προτιμώ έτσι):

Το ένα, η βίλα του Ανδρέα Συγγρού, έργο του Τσίλερ στο άλσος Αναβρύτων, τότε Κλασικό Λύκειο Αναβρύτων, τώρα ιδιοκτησία του Γεωπονικού Πανεπιστημίου αν θυμάμαι καλά την ταμπέλα. Εκεί πήγαινα σχολείο, και ήταν κάπως έτσι:




Ακόμα στεκόταν στα πόδια της, με εξαίρεση τον πυργίσκο και το αποκάτω δωμάτιο, στο οποίο (απ' όσο μπορώ να ξέρω) συχνάζαμε μόνο εγώ και η παρέα μου. Υπήρχαν και υπόγεια, πρώην πλυσταριά, στα οποία δεν καταφέραμε να μπούμε ποτέ. Περισσότερα (λίγα, στην πραγματικότητα) εδώ ή εδώ.

Το δεύτερο, σχεδόν απέναντι απ' το πρώτο (στην άλλη μεριά της Κηφισίας): η βίλα Καζούλη. Τώρα στεγάζει το Εθνικό Κέντρο Περιβάλλοντος και Αειφόρου Ανάπτυξης (ανάθεμα αν ξέρω τι είναι), τότε ήταν ο παράδεισος της ίδιας παρέας, που την άραζε εκεί σε κάθε ευκαιρία κοπάνας, από τα υπόγεια μέχρι την ταράτσα, στη σκιά του χαρακτηριστικού θόλου. Λεπτομέρεια: γεμάτη χαρτονένια σκηνικά (πόρτες, κάγκελα, κολώνες...) μια και για καιρό χρησιμοποιούνταν από την ΕΡΤ για εσωτερικά γυρίσματα (από τη _Χιλιοποδαρούσα_ και τη ρουμπρίκα της «Γράψε την ιστορία», μέχρι το _Ρεμπέτικο_ του Φέρρη --τη σειρά, όχι την ταινία). Περισσότερα, π.χ., εδώ και (με πολλές φωτογραφίες, αλλά σε μένα τουλάχιστον δεν διαβάζεται το κείμενο: κάτι πήγε στραβά με την κωδικοποίηση) εδώ. Α, εδώ λέει ότι έχει και φαντάσματα (δεν τα είχαμε πετύχει).


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2014)

Marinos said:


> ... Λεπτομέρεια: γεμάτη χαρτονένια σκηνικά (πόρτες, κάγκελα, κολώνες...) μια και για καιρό χρησιμοποιούνταν από την ΕΡΤ για εσωτερικά γυρίσματα (από τη _Χιλιοποδαρούσα_ και τη ρουμπρίκα της «Γράψε την ιστορία», μέχρι το _Ρεμπέτικο_ του Φέρρη --τη σειρά, όχι την ταινία).
> ...



Λεπτομέρεια από άλλο εγκαταλειμμένο τόπο, το Κράκο της Κάτω Ιταλίας που αναφέρεται παραπάνω:

Today, the ghost town of Craco is visited by many tourists as well as many old residents who return back to the their hometown for annual religious festivals. The image of Craco has been used over the years in various films as a background setting; Quantum of Solace and The Passion of the Christ, being two of them. 
http://desertedplaces.blogspot.com/2013/10/craco-medieval-italian-ghost-town.html

Because of its unique and particular landscape Craco has been the setting of many movies. In _The Passion of The Christ_ (2004) by Mel Gibson, Craco is the town that can be seen in the scene of the hanging of Judas.
Other films shot in the ghost town include:


_La lupa_ (1953), by Alberto Lattuada
_Christ Stopped at Eboli_ (1979), by Francesco Rosi
_King David_ (1985), by Bruce Beresford
_Saving Grace_ (1986), by Robert M. Young
_The Sun Also Shines at Night_ (1990), by Paolo and Vittorio Taviani
_The Nymph_ (1996), by Lina Wertmüller
_The Nativity Story_ (2006), by Catherine Hardwicke
_Quantum of Solace_ (2008), by Marc Forster
_Basilicata coast to coast_ (2010), by Rocco Papaleo
_Murder in the dark_ (2013), by Dagen Merrill
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craco#Culture



Marinos said:


> ...
> Περισσότερα, π.χ., εδώ και (με πολλές φωτογραφίες, αλλά σε μένα τουλάχιστον δεν διαβάζεται το κείμενο: κάτι πήγε στραβά με την κωδικοποίηση) εδώ.



Αν ορίσεις κωδικοποίηση Unicode στις ρυθμίσεις προβολής γραμματοσειρών του ιστοπλοϊκού, εμφανίζεται μια χαρά το κείμενο.
Ντεζαβού. :)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 20, 2014)

Α, το διάβασα. Μα τι λέει;


> Το 1944 οι Γερμανοί αποχωρούν και την έπαυλη χρησιμοποιεί ο ΕΛΑΣ, ενώ χάνονται σιγά σιγά τα αποτυπώματα των θησαυρών της. Ο ΕΛΑΣ τη χρησιμοποιεί μέχρι και το 1949 όπου και περνάει η κυριότητα της στο δημόσιο


Α καλά...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2014)

*Once-proud visions of suburban utopia are left to rot as online shopping and the resurgence of city centres make malls increasingly irrelevant to young people*

For mid-century Americans, these gleaming marketplaces provided an almost utopian alternative to the urban commercial district, an artificial downtown with less crime and fewer vermin. As Joan Didion wrote in 1979, malls became “cities in which no one lives but everyone consumes”. Peppered throughout disconnected suburbs, they were a place to see and be seen, something shoppers have craved since the days of the Greek agora. And they quickly matured into a self-contained ecosystem, with their own species – mall rats, mall cops, mall walkers – and an annual feeding frenzy known as Black Friday.

“Local governments had never dealt with this sort of development and were basically bamboozled [by developers],” Underhill says of the mall planning process. “In contrast to Europe, where shopping malls are much more a product of public-private negotiation and funding, here in the US most were built under what I call ‘cowboy conditions’.”

Shopping centres in Europe might contain grocery stores or childcare centres, while those in Japan are often built around mass transit. But the suburban American variety is hard to get to and sells “apparel and gifts and damn little else”, Underhill says.

Nearly 700 shopping centres are “super-regional” megamalls, retail leviathans usually of at least 1 million square feet and upward of 80 stores. Megamalls typically outperform their 800 slightly smaller, “regional” counterparts, though size and financial health don’t overlap entirely. It’s clearer, however, that luxury malls in affluent areas are increasingly forcing the others to fight for scraps. Strip malls – up to a few dozen tenants conveniently lined along a major traffic artery – are retail’s bottom feeders and so well-suited to the new environment. But midmarket shopping centres have begun dying off alongside the middle class that once supported them. Regional malls have suffered at least three straight years of declining profit per square foot, according to the International Council of Shopping Centres (ICSC).






These hulking monuments to American consumer culture make up the subject of Lawless' book Black Friday. The work includes photographs from Randall Park Mall, a Cleveland-area shopping centre being demolished after five years of vacancy, and Rolling Acres, to which the tattooed, mohawk-sporting photographer returned in late May.

Vandals have left none of the mall’s glass storefronts in tact – “kids coming in and breaking shit,” Lawless explains. Shattered skylights allow rain to fall inside and douse the musty hallways. Coupons offering $10 off at Radioshack, a retailer that announced the closure of up to 1,100 stores last year, are still scattered about the tile floors.

Built in 1975, when times were good, Rolling Acres and its 1.2 million square feet once boasted 140 stores. “All of Akron shopped at the megamall,” the Cleveland Plain-Dealer recalled. “Gone are the glory days.” A man was electrocuted in 2011 when trying to steal copper piping from the structure, and the body of a serial killer victim was found in a shallow grave behind the mall that same year.



Και άλλα πολλά στο The death of the American Mall


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2014)

daeman said:


> Από τα πιο σπαρακτικά που έχω δει ήταν σ' ένα οικόπεδο στο στενάκι πίσω απ' τον Κάβουρα στη Θεμιστοκλέους, τέλη δεκαετίας του '80, που είχανε μόλις γκρεμίσει ένα παλιό, ίσως κι αιωνόβιο, εγκαταλειμμένο κι ετοιμόρροπο διόροφο και είχε μείνει μόνο το κουφάρι μιας εντοιχισμένης ντουλάπας ψηλά στο δεύτερο πάτωμα, γαντζωμένο στη μεσοτοιχία με το διπλανό που έστεκε ακόμα, με ένα και μοναδικό ρούχο κρεμασμένο από μια παλιά ξύλινη κρεμάστρα: ένα παλτό τριμμένο, σκοροφαγωμένο, αδειανό.
> Ακόμα με στοιχειώνει εκείνη η εικόνα. Άτιμε Μαγκρίτ.








Συγγνώμη που αυτοτσιτάρομαι, αλλά η ανακίνηση του νήματος από την Μπέρνι μού θύμισε αυτή την ανάμνηση και τη φωτογραφία που είχα βρει από το Μάρτιο και μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με την εικόνα που έχω στο νου μου —μαζί με το φλουτάρισμά της.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 21, 2014)

daeman said:


> Συγγνώμη που αυτοτσιτάρομαι, αλλά η ανακίνηση του νήματος από την Μπέρνι μού θύμισε αυτή την ανάμνηση και τη φωτογραφία που είχα βρει από το Μάρτιο και μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με την εικόνα που έχω στο νου μου —μαζί με το φλουτάρισμά της.



Καθόλου δεν μας πειράζει που αυτοτσιτάρεσαι. Η φωτογραφία είναι συγκλονιστική.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 30, 2014)

Στο εσωτερικό του θρυλικού Πύργου της πλατείας Αμερικής


----------



## bernardina (Jun 30, 2014)

Από το σπουδαίο λινκ του Μαρίνου.


----------



## Earion (Jun 30, 2014)

Ο Γεώργιος Τυπάλδος-Αλφονσάτος (δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω ξαναπεί) είναι ο πατέρας της ελληνικής εραλδικής. Μαζί με τον Ευγένιο Ρίζο-Ραγκαβή συνέγραψαν  το μόνο εγχειρίδιο εραλδικής που υπάρχει στα ελληνικά.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2014)

...
*Linda Vista Revisited: East LA's Abandoned Hospital*

In 2008, while scouting for a short film that never came to fruition, some friends and I talked our way inside an empty, run-down hospital in Boyle Heights. The short was supposed to take place in a hospital, but after a few minutes wandering the halls of Linda Vista -- alone and decidedly creeped-out -- it became obvious that there was no way the place would work. It had been closed for twenty years, and it showed: there was dirt caked in layers on walls and mysteriously wet floors; windows were broken and doors hung off their hinges; ceiling tiles had fallen victim to moisture and gravity, and rats had chewed through the walls. We didn't have the money to make Linda Vista look like anything more than a horror movie -- a few of which had actually been shot there over the years.

I was only inside for 45 minutes or so, running through the place snapping photos on the fly with a crappy point-and-shoot. I featured some of them in this post from last year, but promised myself I would go back with a DSLR, a tripod and a few hours to kill, and really explore the place. A year later, I finally did.
[...]


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2014)

...
Self-Sustaining Urban Ecosystem Discovered In Abandoned Building In Thailand

Thailand’s capital is a vibrant city full of surprises, and this abandoned shopping mall in old town Bangkok is certainly no exception. Tucked away behind an unassuming looking gate is New World shopping mall which burned down back in 1999. Because it doesn’t have a roof anymore, the basement is flooded all year round.

At some stage, a person started introducing Koi and Catfish into the basement. The population thrived and now this abandoned building has transitioned into a self-sustained, urban aquarium!

Photographer and professional cook Jesse Rockwell was lucky enough to find out where this hidden gem lies and took some snaps of it, it's pretty cool. 






Derelict but not entirely abandoned.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 28, 2014)

The Tower of Babel exists, not in Babylon but in South America, in a country of endless oil towers and surgery-happy Miss Universes (seven so far, a world record): *Venezuela, or Little Venice*, as the conquistadors called this land where indigenous huts built on wooden stakes recalled the fabled city surrounded by its lagoon. Venezuela’s architectural etymology seems to have anticipated its urban exuberance, a dynamism notable even for a continent in which architectural feats are hardly exceptional.






Read more (a helicode of a lot more) in Helicode, an epic architectural fail.


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2014)

Τι ωραία (λεξιλογική) ανακάλυψη: Βενεζουέλα, η Μικρή Βενετία!

In 1499, an expedition led by Alonso de Ojeda visited the Venezuelan coast. The stilt houses in the area of Lake Maracaibo reminded the navigator, Amerigo Vespucci, of the city of Venice, so he named the region "_Veneziola_". The name acquired its current spelling as a result of Spanish influence, where the suffix _-uela_ is used as a diminutive term (e.g., _plaza / plazuela_, _cazo / cazuela_); thus, the term's original sense would have been that of a "little Venice". The German term for the area, "Klein-Venedig", also means little Venice (literally "small Venice").

Nonetheless, although the Vespucci story remains the most popular and accepted version of the origin of the country's name, a different reason for the name comes up in the account of Martín Fernández de Enciso, a member of the Vespucci and Ojeda crew. In his work _Summa de geografía_, he states that they found an indigenous population who called themselves the "_Veneciuela_", which suggests that the name "Venezuela" may have evolved from the native word.

Από την αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια. Πιο εκτεταμένο το λήμμα στην ισπανική.

Έχει και στη Λεξιλογία Μικρή Βενετία!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 8, 2014)

Φωτογραφίζοντας τα μέρη-φαντάσματα του πλανήτη.

Η Ιωάννα Σακελλαράκη, μέλος της παγκόσμιας κοινότητας του Urban Exploration μας αποκαλύπτει τη γοητεία της αστικής εγκατάλειψης 











Τελικά είμαστε πολλοί...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2015)

*Ghost factories of Greece*

[...] Reuters photographer Yannis Behrakis travelled from Athens to northeastern Greece and back via the Peloponnese region in the south in search of the remnants of a once-flourishing Greek industry, which has suffered a 30 percent drop in production from its peak. [...]


----------



## Earion (May 14, 2015)

Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες του Μπεχράκη, αλλά χρειάζεται λίγη προσοχή ώστε να μη δημιουργούνται πλάνες. Η αποβιομηχάνιση έχει ολοκληρωθεί στην Ελλάδα από τη δεκαετία του ’90 (βλέπε π.χ. Ιζόλα), πολύ πριν την κρίση του 2008.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι διαφαίνεται και στο κείμενο η παρατήρησή σου. Αφενός π.χ. εδώ

[...] All these thoughts were bouncing around my mind as I drove north seeking to document the deindustrialisation of Greece. Hundreds of factories have closed down in the past three decades for a number of reasons, but the recent financial crisis has become the tombstone of Greece’s industrial era. [...]

και αφετέρου από τις χρονολογίες που δίνει για τα περισσότερα εργοστάσια που έχει φωτογραφίσει (ένα μόνο τοποθετείται σαφώς μέσα στην κρίση, το 2011).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 14, 2015)

Εμένα με ενοχλούν οι μάλλον στημένες λέξεις, γραμμένες στο γυαλί και στο πάτωμα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 11, 2015)

Ferns, weeds, and vines have completely covered this once bustling island town in China.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 5, 2016)

bernardina said:


> Πριν από καιρό έβλεπα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ όπου έμπαινε ο προβληματισμός για το τι θα γίνει όταν τα σύγχρονα κτήρια των μεγαλουπόλεών μας αρχίσουν να γερνούν: μπετόν, χάλυβας, ουρανοξύστες, γέφυρες... Τα μοντέρνα υλικά που ακόμα δεν έχουμε δει να φθείρονται ανεπανόρθωτα σε μαζικές διαστάσεις, με λίγα λόγια. Και πώς κατεδαφίζεις ένα μεγαθήριο όταν γύρω του υπάρχει μόνο ασφυκτικά δομημένος χώρος.



Μήπως κατά τύχη πρόκειται για το _Life After People_;



Earion said:


> Ο Γεώργιος Τυπάλδος-Αλφονσάτος (δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω ξαναπεί) είναι ο πατέρας της ελληνικής εραλδικής. Μαζί με τον Ευγένιο Ρίζο-Ραγκαβή συνέγραψαν  το μόνο εγχειρίδιο εραλδικής που υπάρχει στα ελληνικά.


Υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα;! :woot:


----------

